#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Vientiane

## gresford

Will be in town soon,what is the best places to pick up girls for l/t and what are the girls like  :sexy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> what are the girls like


very masculine.

----------


## stroller

Welcome, gresford.

There are a few topics on Vientiane and what to do there, try the search function.

----------

